# Harman P35i install



## crwalter (Mar 20, 2011)

Finally got the pics edited for posting.

Here's my install from 03-02-11.

http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc247/somdtdi/Harman_P35i_pellet_insert/DSC_0001.jpg
This is the fireplace with the mantle.






The mantle is gone, and the seriously gouged marble hearth is also gone.





The drywall has been cut back to install the cement tile backer.





The backer is installed and the tiles across the top are installed.





The hearth tiles are in.





The tiles have been grouted.





Seed pellets.





The arrival.





It begins.





Unwrapping.





The beginning of gutting the old fireplace.





Cutting out the bottom.





Bottom cut out.





The surround has been installed on the frame.





Insert waiting to be prepped for the install.





The outside air kit - looks like it's built to last.





OAK has been installed.





Charlie connecting the control panel.





Placing the frame in the fireplace opening.





Outside air is connected to the frame.





Applying silicone sealer to flue liner at the appliance connection.





Both air in and exhaust out are done.





The power outlet. Charlie had to rip out the old box and replace it with an new box and grounded outlet. The outlet for the fan was not grounded and the box was too small.





The log kit - a complete waste of money. If the store had a display with it, I would not have gotten the log kit. It is not as good looking as others. It also gets in the way of scraping the fire pot.





Installing the insert into the frame.





Connecting the wires.





Installed.





Another view with a better shot of the logs.





First bag of pellets.





We have a fire!





Pellets in the dining room.





And a view without the log kit.

Overall, Charlie and Brian did a good job. The install took just about two hours, give or take five or ten minutes.

I was disappointed that the liner did not got all of the way to the top. It was three to five feet short.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow. Step by step. Love it. Beautiful!


----------



## LIpelletpig (Mar 20, 2011)

Very well illustrated and nice looking install.  Enjoy the heat!  Thanks for posting the pics, Hearth members love them.


----------



## Fish On (Mar 20, 2011)

If you move that chair over a little you can fit another ton! 

Nice install and the stove looks great


----------



## crwalter (Mar 20, 2011)

Fish On said:
			
		

> If you move that chair over a little you can fit another ton!
> 
> Nice install and the stove looks great


Three, if I also stack to the ceiling.

Or, I could get rid of the furniture in the room and I'll have a 10' X 10' pellet storage area.


----------



## save$ (Mar 20, 2011)

That is a very nice set up.  Happy for you, and a bit envious.  
Question, in your last picture, you mentioned that the liner didn't go to the top.  I'm not familiar with a set up like that, but am interested in finding our how you plan to access the liner for cleaning?
My son in law has his liner going to the top.  He put the leaf vac on the end and does a really good cleaning.  I don't climb anything higher than a step ladder, so I would have to have someone do it should I do a conversion to my fireplace.  That is a considerable investment you have there and I am sure your are going to be very comfortable with it.  hope you plan to do follow up postings to  let us know how well the stove is performing.


----------



## crwalter (Mar 20, 2011)

LIpelletpig said:
			
		

> Very well illustrated and nice looking install.  Enjoy the heat!  Thanks for posting the pics, Hearth members love them.





			
				DexterDay said:
			
		

> Wow. Step by step. Love it. Beautiful!


Thanks. I read a lot of threads asking about what is done when installing an insert into a manufactured fireplace.
Now, others can see what is involved.


----------



## CJ-SR4ever (Mar 20, 2011)

Awsome Install!  Stove looks great and I know you will love the performance of the machine.  I believe you did what I like to call a damper install.  Pretty easy to clean.  Since the ash that is produced is very light a fluffy,  I like to pull the stove out and hit the sides of the pipe and the ash will fall right down into the vacuum.  Easy peasy lemon squeezy.


----------



## summit (Mar 20, 2011)

why not liner all the way to top? thats gonna let crap blow over all around in the existing flue.


----------



## crwalter (Mar 20, 2011)

summit said:
			
		

> why not liner all the way to top? thats gonna let crap blow over all around in the existing flue.


Crappy estimate of length needed - needed about 30', estimated the length at 25'.

I didn't like the idea of a liner. I would have liked to run a 4" Duravent pipe straight up the chase for the fireplace flue. I may end up doing that later. Although, that would be a lot of work.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Mar 21, 2011)

Awesome job.  Looks like there was a lot of manhours involved.  That liner needs to go all the way up.  You will have soot/ash inside the house.  If you do not minf me asking what was your turn key cost on this, you can pm or email me if you do not want it posted.

Eric


----------



## smwilliamson (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow. All that in 20 minutes?   I'm impressed.

Send that liner up to the top yo!


----------



## crwalter (Mar 21, 2011)

smwilliamson said:
			
		

> Wow. All that in 20 minutes?   I'm impressed.
> 
> Send that liner up to the top yo!


What was 20 minutes?

The liner was supposed to go all the way to the top. I tried calling the store and their Pellet stove guy was not in. I'll call him tomorrow morning when he is in and ask about the rest, since the install was being quoted as a full liner.

I'll also point out that as it is now, it does not meet Harman's installation requirements which requires a full liner.

The metal flue predates the 1998 standard. The installation instructions require that installs into metal flues that were installed prior to 1998 must be a full liner.


----------



## JDawg (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow nice pics, thanks for posting. So now that some time has past, can we get an update? hows the heat output on the P35i? and hows it running? I am looking for an insert, but trying to decide between the P35i or something bigger (Accentra, Lopi Yankee, Mt Vernon AE)  Haven't seen alot on how the P35i, and was curious how you're liking it?


----------



## crwalter (Sep 20, 2011)

JDawg said:
			
		

> Wow nice pics, thanks for posting. So now that some time has past, can we get an update? hows the heat output on the P35i? and hows it running? I am looking for an insert, but trying to decide between the P35i or something bigger (Accentra, Lopi Yankee, Mt Vernon AE)  Haven't seen alot on how the P35i, and was curious how you're liking it?


It appears to put out good heat, however, if I were to do it over I would choose a larger unit due to the layout of my townhouse. I also would do a self-installation, as they charged way too much for what they did. It was running well when I last used it about 6 months ago.

I do like it, although I would like it more if the top was designed differently eliminating the visible hinges.

It was installed just a few weeks before the end of the season, so I didn't get much use out of it, about 26 bags.

I fed it Power Pellets, O'Malley's and Lignetics. It appears to like all of them, at least last season's.


----------



## badabing (Sep 21, 2011)

JDawg said:
			
		

> Wow nice pics, thanks for posting. So now that some time has past, can we get an update? hows the heat output on the P35i? and hows it running? I am looking for an insert, but trying to decide between the P35i or something bigger (Accentra, Lopi Yankee, Mt Vernon AE)  Haven't seen alot on how the P35i, and was curious how you're liking it?



I just purchased a P35i and have a delivery/install date in mid Oct. I looked at this insert in person and have to say it looks very well made. Fit and finish are first rate and materials are heavy duty. I spent weeks searching the internet for info and feedback on the Harman P35i and made my decision based on my findings. The price was a bit more then some of the competition but I too believe you get what you pay for. If you buy one before the end of the month there is a $100 off coupon on the Harman site. Good luck with the decision.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 21, 2011)

badabing said:
			
		

> JDawg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome to the Forums. Harman makes a top notch product. You should have many years of enjoyment out of it.


----------



## Nicholas440 (Sep 21, 2011)

Wow !!  Tons of pictures!  Love it..   nice install and a great looking insert.  Full liner is a must or you'll have ash everywhere in there.   I think what most insert manufacturers miss is the addition of a set of rails, so if you need to you can unlatch and roll that baby right out instead of having to wrestle with it like I do with my Quad insert.  Would really like to have a set of rails to roll it in and out on...



Enjoy the fire, thats a beautiful unit...


----------



## JDawg (Sep 27, 2011)

It appears to put out good heat, however, if I were to do it over I would choose a larger unit due to the layout of my townhouse. I also would do a self-installation, as they charged way too much for what they did. It was running well when I last used it about 6 months ago.

I do like it, although I would like it more if the top was designed differently eliminating the visible hinges.

It was installed just a few weeks before the end of the season, so I didnâ€™t get much use out of it, about 26 bags.

I fed it Power Pellets, Oâ€™Malleyâ€™s and Lignetics. It appears to like all of them, at least last seasonâ€™s. 

 Thanks again for the info and the pics, after many sleepless nights I finally made a decision and went with the Enviro M55 insert. I was a bit worried it may be too big for my floor plan (2800 square ft side-split home, so kind of an awkward layout for air flow), but am confident I'll be able to move the heat around. plan to install myself when it arrives, and will post some pics once finished.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey great pics how did they run the oak?  I have a very similar  setup and want to install a oak.  Did he just cut out the metal of the prefab and run it out the side of your chimney?  It would be a great help if you could snap a few pics of it from inside and of out! Thanks


----------

